# Anyone ever used a Hazer? (outdoors?)



## arcuhtek (Oct 5, 2007)

Last year I added a few laser beams to my haunt, specifically the Galaxian Green Sky.









As you might imagine, one needs the air to have fog or something for the laser beams to reflect from in order to get the full affect. I thought my fog machine would do the trick, and it does. The issue is that the fog comes and goes based on timers.

Now I am looking into a hazer, as way to keep the air full of mist/particles so the lasers are seen full time.

My question is; Has anyone purchased a hazer? If so, did you use it outdoors? How did it go? I can only assume the hazer and its output is just as susceptible to wind as the fog output. True?

Any suggestions on GOOD hazer? I love my elation Anatari Z-Ice fog machines so I have looked into both the Antari and the Chauvent brands.

I was unable to find ANY threads on hazers here.

Thanks,


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

Hazers in a closed enviroment work well, outside without cover i think you will end up getting the same dissapation as a fog machine. I have only used one in a theatre at high school and have seen them used outside in a couple of uni concerts, but that was during the summer with little wind on a covered stage, so personally i dont know how well your effect will work. One suggestion would be to try it outside with your fog machine with a 90 degree pvc elbow on the nozzle to try and get a similar effect as a hazer to see how well it will work. hope this helped in some way.


----------



## stagehand1975 (Feb 22, 2010)

I think your best bet is to use a couple of fog machines. A theme park up here does a nightly laser show in an uncover outdoor area and last a knew they were using 4 rosco machines. If you used 2 machine and tried to flip flop the times on each one. This won't work as well if the machines have to keep warming back up. A hazer works the same way except that instead of one jet for the fog to come out there is usualy just an opening.


----------



## hauntgreenacres (Oct 12, 2008)

Being a lighting designer, ill give my input. If you put the hazer in thr right space, and have it run at 100 percent it will run non-stop all night and look amazing. Fog machines have cycles, hazers dont. They can run continuesouly. Try it out. But several fog machines may be the cheaper approach!


----------



## Plastic Ninja (Sep 30, 2010)

Lol when I saw the name, I thought it said tazer. Man, I would have liked to a few years ago!


----------



## arcuhtek (Oct 5, 2007)

Well at the risk of sounding pompous, cost is not the issue. However, after posting this thread, it did occur to me that I have 5 fog machines, of which one I am thinking about decommissioning and it might be a good one to use to create a fog for the laser. I use fog chillers on all my foggers, so if I dont use a chiller for this 5th one, I should be able to give it a run.

But while we are on it, I am going to look into a few hazers more seriously. Anyone have any suggestions?

Thanks to everyone for their posts.


----------



## Grave Digger (Oct 10, 2006)

Arcuhtek,

Take a look at the Martin and Jem line of Hazers. I have a Martin Magnum Pro 2000 (fog machine) and love it. It's very well built, really puts out the fog when needed. In other words it rocks!. If the Hazers are anything like my fog machine they're winners.

According to the Martin web site:

"Martin" is their Consumer Product line
http://www.martin.com/product/product.asp?product=Magnum2500Hz

"Jem" is their Professional Product line
http://www.martin.com/product/product.asp?product=JemK1Hazer

You can find these products at many fine resellers (I sound like a commercial now lol). I've included a link to the web site where I purchased my Martin 3 years ago. According to their web site they have a 10% off sale (on foggers at least) for the remainder of this month. http://www.midweststereo.com/

http://www.midweststereo.com/Haze-M...=Y&sort=9&cat=105&show=20&page=1&brand=Martin

Hope you find what you're looking for and Happy Haunting!

Grave Digger


----------

